# Safariland 1.5inch Drop Holster



## FZR600KID (Sep 23, 2006)

I am searching for duty approved holsters for our sidearms and have questions about the benefit from the 1.5 inch drop option available from Safariland. The model I am looking at is the the Model 6360 (no drop) and the 6365 (1.5 inch drop). What are the advantages and disadvantages. I have never had a drop holster.


----------

